

Angels open door to cash: Y Combinator gives young tech entrepreneurs their wings - patrickhoge
http://sanfrancisco.bizjournals.com/sanfrancisco/stories/2009/03/16/story1.html

======
rms
"This article is for Paid Print Subscribers ONLY." ?

